# DIY Bearded Dragon Vivarium



## curleywhirly (Jun 18, 2012)

It's taken a while and considering it is my first attempt, I am pretty happy with the turn out.
Anyway, I'll let the pictures do the talking:


----------



## curleywhirly (Jun 18, 2012)

Just in time for this little cutey I picked up at Doncaster today:

























FIN


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed! Love the bridge. :2thumb: what are the dimensions? Hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Just some quick questions.

Did you seal the king span with grout before applying the paint?
are you going to put a varnish / PVA Sealant ontop of the paint?

Looks real nice though.
:no1:


----------



## curleywhirly (Jun 18, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Very nice indeed! Love the bridge. :2thumb: what are the dimensions? Hard to tell from the pics.


Well, this where I messed up you see. It is actually only 3ft... BUT. I was looking at my girlfriends 3ft Vivexotic and I see why people say these are not suitable, whereas mine is so much taller and deeper! I think the exact dimentions are:
36"-19"-19"..
Obviously if/when she gets too big I will get or build her a new one!..
Oh and the bridge, I did like it bus as you can see I took it out because I thought it cluttered it abit



gibzy said:


> Did you seal the king span with grout before applying the paint?
> are you going to put a varnish / PVA Sealant ontop of the paint?
> 
> Looks real nice though.
> :no1:


Yes, I applied about 2-3 coats of plain grout and then mixed the paint in with the grout and did atleast two coats of that orange. So all-in-all it got around 5 or 6 coats of grout.

Although you actually cannot see any shine at all. I infact did coat the whole thing twice in PVA mixed with water and then did a thick coat with only a little bit of water.

Thank you:2thumb:


----------

